# Nokia 6300 problems



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay I have a Nokia 6300 with some issues. The predictive text has decided that when I push the 8, 4 & 3 buttons I don't mean "the" I mean "tie". So every time I write a message and want to write "the" I have to change it from "tie". I can tell you now there's a lot of "the"s out there and having to change EVERY SINGLE ONE is getting very annoying!
It used to be fine, putting "the" when I wanted it but then about a month ago decided, of its own accord as far as I can tell, to start putting "tie".
I've looked everywhere to try and find a remedy to this but no joy. Can anyone help...please!?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

turn off predictive text when you start writing the message - go to Options when in text messaging screen and select Prediction Off


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ha, yeah there is that option but then texts take twice as long to type! The whole point is it used to work fine so it should be able to be fixed.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I had the same problem, on one of my old phones. I dont actually think there is an easy way of fixing it other than restoring the phone to default.


----------

